
Learning to talk in techies' language - bitops
http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Learning-to-talk-in-techies-language-4914767.php
======
ctindall
to quote:

"if someone comes to you and says, 'Let's do this in Flash,' you say no."

Silverstein was concerned on this point. He raised his hand. "We're using
Flash," he said, as the class spun around to look at him, some nodding
comfortingly. "And I think it's leaving us out of mobile. But can I just tell
my programmer to change it? Can he put it through a translator?"

"Yes, and you can," said Friedman. "Like through a sausage maker."

\---

First of all, this is just false, plainly untrue. This just reads like a class
to teach old money and others who are in a position to hire programmers, but
who don't know much about programming themselves, to fake being knowledgeable
to get a good price. In other words, it allows those with money and influence
avoid having to learn a new way of doing business, perpetuating their
privilege at the expense of people who have actually put in enough time to
grok the difference between the web and the net.

If you have access to enough technology to know "know what 'the Facebook' is
or how to text a selfie" then you have no class barrier preventing you from
knowing "the difference between Java and Javascript."

A trade is something to be cultivated, earned and, most importantly, paid for
handsomely by those who haven't taken the time to learn it. If you don't know
the difference between a car that's overheating and spewing blue smoke from
one that hums and shifts well, then you don't don't deserve to get a good deal
on a used car. The same principle applies here.

------
bitops
Note that the core thread of the article isn't "aren't techies wonderful" but
instead "here's how to talk to techies so they won't take advantage of you."

